# Tanning pelts



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone got any easy way of tanning **** pelts. Have a serious **** problem on my farm going to start killing a bunch if them and want to save the pelts


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Season goes out in a couple weeks. You better hurry. 

Add far as easy way to tan them, it doesn't exist. There are numerous ways to do it yourself, none of which are easy. 

You can send it off to several different tanneries that will do them at a reasonable rate and send them back, but you still have to skin, flesh, stretch, and dry the hides yourself usually. 

If you send them off, I highly recommend Arlington cape in Arlington ohio and I highly recommend you stay far away from USA foxx.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Like beaver stated no matter how you tan them you must first skin,flesh,then stretch them. You might try u-tube for information. The best I used was a product called chrome tan. I orderd it from a fur- fish-game magazine.


----------

